# rapid prototyping



## عبد الكريم جليل (2 فبراير 2012)

تستخدم هذه التقنية في عمل نماذج سريعة لكافة المنتجات وبكافة الاشكال من خلال استخدام اجهزة متطورة تستمد بياناتها من الحواسيب المجهزة مسبقا برسومات وتصاميم الجزء المطلوب.
تهدف هذه الطريقة الى عمل نماذج سريعة للمشاهدة (عرض الشكل) او التحقق من التصميم وملائمته من ناحية المظهر او التداخل اوغيرها .
الملف التالي فيه تفاصيل اخرى للتقنية


----------



## أمين بكري (6 فبراير 2012)

للنمذجة السريعة طرق عديدة كلها تعتمد على أساس واحد هو تقسيم التصميم الى طبقات رقيقة ومن ثم انشاء الجسم طبقة بعد طبقة يتم انشاء هذه الطبقات بطرق ومواد مواد مختلفة وذلك تبعا للطريقة المستخدمة , بعض اشهر الطرق وهي كثيرة ومتنوعة (sla _sls_lom_3dp_............ الخ)


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 فبراير 2012)

ما قصرت 
بارك الله فيك هذه نوعية من الكتب نفتقدها 
ياريت كتاب عن اعداد قوالب الفايبر جلاس و تطبيقات للفايبر جلاس


----------



## Muhanado (30 مارس 2013)

مشروعي Rapid Prototyping 3D printer 



الحمد لله جمعت معلومات وفيرة عن المشروع ولكن يقابلني بعض المشاكل فهل من أحد قام بعمل أي مشروع Rapid Prototyping ؟؟؟​


----------



## Muhanado (30 مارس 2013)

مشروعي Rapid Prototyping 3D printer ​


الحمد لله جمعت معلومات وفيرة عن المشروع ولكن يقابلني بعض المشاكل فهل من أحد قام بعمل أي مشروع Rapid Prototyping ؟؟​


----------



## Amrota (4 نوفمبر 2014)

الدريفرات الخاصة بالطابعات الثلاثية الابعاد
http://egypt.souq.com/eg-ar/ramps-fo

r-3d-printers-7489335/i/#


----------



## مهندس عصبي (6 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

